# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Vietnamese "white cloud" minnow - Tanichthys micagammae

## hwchoy

Presumably this is the _Tanichthys micagemmae_ from Vietnam. But there is another species _T. thacbaensis_, any idea what it looks like?





any idea if the last fish a female?

By the way fish is available at Eco Culture.

----------


## Quixotic

Looks like we're seeing fishes from Vietnam these days.

What is the status of this fish? Is this fish farm bred or wild? Although it's not on the IUCN redlist, I have read that it is known only from one creek in Vietnam when if was first described. If they are collected for the trade, would they be in danger of over collecting?

----------


## benny

What a difference in color between the second and third photo!! I think it's more of a fright coloration than anything else.

I was told that C328 has some by MrTree when he was here the other week, but it was infested with white spot. Shame.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

all are showing fright colours as the lateral stripe is not very intense. pix 1 and 2 are due to difference in angle and also WB adjustment.

----------


## MrTree

I managed to bring back 10 pc. Nice little fish the mouth is bigger than I expected, feeding on bloodworm at size of 1.5, 1.6 cm TL. :Razz:

----------


## hwchoy

you brought back from SG?

----------


## MrTree

Of course, cheapest place to get fish mah.. :Razz:

----------


## CK Yeo

My take. Same fish?



ck

----------


## benny

Certainly seems like it. But yours is so much more colored up. Shows how important it is to condition the fish before photography. What a world of difference.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

oh yes here's my same fish after colouring up:

----------


## benny

There, there... much better. Choy, you've been holding out on us haven't you! Tsk! Tsk!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

yeah this pix was shot a month after the earlier ones so by the time it gets processed and everything couldn't find this thread back again!  :Grin:

----------

